
Guide for GPlus refugees to choose a new social network in the Fediverse - eitland
http://homehack.nl/guide-for-gplus-refugees-to-choose-a-new-social-network-in-the-fediverse/
======
eitland
I'll be missing Google+ because of the multiple places one could duscuss
topics:

\- general gardening

\- chilies (two different groups)

\- photography

\- Linux

\- etc

You could follow peoples posts in those groups without havin to read what
those people wrote about politics.

I've started blogging again, as write.as/eriki, and I'm researching hubzilla,
mastodon and other options.

But I will be missing Google+, the layout, the streams that seemed to be made
for me and not made to show more ads (I can't remember seeing a single ad on
Google+ btw.)

One IT group has moved to mewe.com BTW. That site seems promising (just like
WhatsApp did before Facebook bought them :-|, but I am still optimistic )

And to all Google+ haters, congrats, you won. As did Facebook as there is now
one less option to choose from.

